# Honeycomb on a Jr Aron



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2016)

Kevlar Honeycomb blank provided by 
@kris stratton on a Black Ti w Rhodium 
Jr Aron Rollerball . 
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful pen. Outstanding job on that finish.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2016)

That's cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's cool!



Thanks Doc, it's definitely unique looking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 1, 2016)

Very Nice! Great finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wooo...that is very cool. Nicely done Tom!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Very Nice! Great finish.


Thanks


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2016)

That is sharp! Nice work, both Kris on the casting and you on the turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Sep 1, 2016)

Gorgeous! Definitely a fan of that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2016)

That is very cool! @kris stratton , do you have any stopper sized blanks? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 2, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kris stratton (Sep 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is very cool! @kris stratton , do you have any stopper sized blanks? Tony


I sure can make you a couple of you want some.


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks great! @manbuckwal

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2016)

kris stratton said:


> I sure can make you a couple of you want some.



If you want to start a separate thread and let me know cost or trade we can talk about it. Thanks Kris! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 2, 2016)

Strikingly nice pen! One of a kind. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

